# my baby's growing up :(



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

getting brave!
































see her smile!? :')


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She's so tiny and cute :3


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

aww so cute. What breed is she??


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> She's so tiny and cute :3


thank you! this is so big compared to how little she was when i got her though, haha.



zeronightfarm said:


> aww so cute. What breed is she??


thank you! she's a jack russell terrier


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Big ?! she can't weigh more than 10 pounds! 

When I first got Bella she was 15 pounds at twelve weeks. Now she's almost 35 at almost 5 months. 

To me she'll always be uber tiny  But gosh darn it I just wanna give her a hug :3


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

eliza said:


> thank you! this is so big compared to how little she was when i got her though, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! she's a jack russell terrier


Thats what I thought, but she is so small O_O


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Big ?! she can't weigh more than 10 pounds!
> 
> When I first got Bella she was 15 pounds at twelve weeks. Now she's almost 35 at almost 5 months.
> 
> To me she'll always be uber tiny  But gosh darn it I just wanna give her a hug :3


compared to my first month with her, so big! when i first got her, i actually bought her a cat collar with a bell on it so i could tell where she was at every moment.. she could hide and fit under anything and everything! now, she's finally big enough that going under the couch / anything isn't an option anymore. i don't know, maybe it's just me looking and seeing all the differences, lol. she's not ten.. right around six or seven though! bella would tower over little jasmine, haha. i still can't get over how pretty bella.. i just want to steal her! i always wanted a husky, but after seeing her photos she confirmed that someday in my life, i'll definetly have to own one. i'm sure she'd love the hug, she eats up any and all attention!



zeronightfarm said:


> Thats what I thought, but she is so small O_O


she was the runt of the litter, right now she's right around three months.. i don't think she'll ever reach the size of an average jack russell.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw :3! She's almost as big as my moms biggest Maltese (we have two, six year old Maltese. One is five and the other is seven or so pounds). I'll have to get a picture of a Bella standing up. She's all legs! I tell her everyday she has legs that would make even a dancer jealous! I'll try and get one tonight before we get to bed.

You know, everyone around my house (probably within a five block radius) always tells me "If Bella ever gets lost or goes missing you'll probably find her at my house!" >.> or "I'm going to come kidnap Bella!" 

Give your little girl lots of hugs for me! She certainly gives Bella a run for the beauty award .


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwww! She looks JUST like Patch's half sister, Peanut. She was my aunts dog and I loved her, but she got killed by another dog. Patch was born shortly after.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Aw :3! She's almost as big as my moms biggest Maltese (we have two, six year old Maltese. One is five and the other is seven or so pounds). I'll have to get a picture of a Bella standing up. She's all legs! I tell her everyday she has legs that would make even a dancer jealous! I'll try and get one tonight before we get to bed.
> 
> You know, everyone around my house (probably within a five block radius) always tells me "If Bella ever gets lost or goes missing you'll probably find her at my house!" >.> or "I'm going to come kidnap Bella!"
> 
> Give your little girl lots of hugs for me! She certainly gives Bella a run for the beauty award .


aw! i was actually going to get a maltese then i fell in love with little jasmine. if she's all legs, i'm even jealous! haha. i'm 5'2" and have the shortest legs of any person i know! D:
i think if i lived near you, i'd be saying the same! actually, if bella ever does come up missing; she's probably in ohio with me!  
i will give her lots of hugs for you, you do the same for bella! her and bella are definitely in a tie for beauty, i can't decide on either of them! :'D



Allyfally said:


> Awwww! She looks JUST like Patch's half sister, Peanut. She was my aunts dog and I loved her, but she got killed by another dog. Patch was born shortly after.


aw, i'm so sorry to hear about patch's half sister, that must have been horrible to go through D: patch is quite adorable, though!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That's about as good a picture as I'm going to get of her right now. The yellowish tint is from not having the flash on.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> That's about as good a picture as I'm going to get of her right now. The yellowish tint is from not having the flash on.


bella! <3 i seriously love her. she is all legs, though! such a pretty girl :')


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Come visit her anytime . She needs all of the socialization she can get!


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Awww! She's a mini Deebs! lol

So cute! (I'm not biased in any way!)


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Come visit her anytime . She needs all of the socialization she can get!


me and jasmine will make the trip someday  jasmine could use it also, that whole jack russells should be fearless thing that i've read in every single book.. yeah, jasmine's the biggest scaredy cat in the world, haha.




Mizuno said:


> Awww! She's a mini Deebs! lol
> 
> So cute! (I'm not biased in any way!)


aw, deebs! what a cutie! :')
thank you, very much!


----------

